# Dioramas New Video on my website. CONGO.



## lalo (Feb 10, 2010)

... Greetings, fellow enthusiasts of modeling. I invite you to see a new action adventure video dioramas. This thrilling and comic adventure, try the 1994 African conflict between Hutus and Tutsis. It is my desire that you look fun. To see this, "fotovideo" ...: Enter my website. / Site: Congo. / Fotovideo. 
--------------------------------------








----------------------------------------
http://zurribulli.ucoz.com/index.html
----------------------------------------- Jorge.


----------

